# Board gais - night time electricity usage



## legallady (1 Nov 2010)

I am a board gais customer and I was wondering if electricity usage is cheaper at night and if so what time does the cheaper rate start and end? Thanks!


----------



## Leo (2 Nov 2010)

Do you have a night-saver meter installed?


----------



## legallady (4 Nov 2010)

No... Should I?


----------



## Leo (4 Nov 2010)

If you want to take advantage of night rate electricity, then yes. With night rate, you have two meters, one that monitors usage during the day, the other usage at night. There is an installation fee and an additional recurring charge to put this in place. All the details are on the EBS's site. BG's site may cover it also, but I haven't looked there. 

You'd need to be sure you use enough electricity at night to justify the installation and ongoing costs.
Leo


----------

